# My Rem 700 in .243 with a barska 6-24x50.



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wanted to show off my gun!
Just got the scope in today still need to sight it in but just looking threw the scope
it just as clear as my $300 muzzle loader scope...
And the stock is a boyds thumb hole..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

nice looking set up.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

now im ready to get me some coyotes with it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking gun. Take pics and show off your shooting after it is sited in.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

will do going to sight it in sometime soon.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that should do the trick.....


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

im wanting to get the bolt fluted and have a muzzle break put on it... but that will be down the road when i get some $ saved up


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice rig. I love shooting my .243 but it dont get used to much any more as I use my 300 win mag for deer and .223 or 22-250 for coyotes. Still might take the .243 out to fill my doe tag this year.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Very good multi-purpose caliber the .243. Just wondering why you might add a muzzle brake with the relatively mild recoil - especially with the lighter varmint bullets.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great !! Have fun shooting.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

not much for the recoil i really just wanting one for the look of it i just think they look cool


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't add a muzzle brake to it as then you'll have to worry about the increased noise. If the recoil from a 243 is a bit much for you, I would do two things bfore adding a brake...1. put a better recoil pad on it or add a slipon to it and 2. shoot light bullets. Be mindful that some of the lighter bullets are not meant for shooting deer sized animals.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

I was kinda just wanting to do it for the looks. The recoil is not bad at all.. i shoot hornady 75gr bullets in it... and here in illinois we cant use a rifle to go deer hunting. i use a muzzle loader for deer hunting.


----------

